# Travel Talk > Travel News >  The preparatory stage of writing an essay

## DavidRoss

Before writing the essay, think about the content. Try to make a list of questions to be answered in the process of writing the myperfectpaper essay:

Who are you? What is important to you? What do your accomplishments in your studies or other activities tell you? Back it up with concrete examples. Don't just write, "I'm smart." Tell how you solved a difficult problem. Don't just say, "I'm motivated."  Describe a goal that you set and achieved. Tell how you achieved it.

Why did you choose this particular field of study? What is it that attracts you to it? Why do you want to dedicate your life to this particular profession? Don't just say, "Chemistry is my favorite subject. Tell us what impression you were made by your first experiments on your own or how you became fascinated by a particular idea or phenomenon.

Why did you choose this particular university? Learn as much as you can about the university. Identify what it is that makes this university special? Don't just say, "Duke University is a great place." Write down the academic strengths that appeal to you, name a professor doing research in your field there, or a research center working in that area of expertise. Describe the uniqueness of the university.

What are your professional goals? Don't just say, "My goal is to get a degree from Duke University." Demonstrate how the education you want to pursue fits the logic of your personal and professional development. Your education will be a continuation of what you have already begun and will help you achieve your goals.

Related Resources:
A few tips to help you write a good essay
Using special strategies when writing an essay
Essay outline
Introduction to different types of essays

----------


## jaydenaidan

you have share a great information here.

----------

